# What are you sitting on that's not an Aeron/standard-style office chair?



## Headlands (Feb 3, 2021)

I've had an Aeron for a while and it's just not a great chair for my back, I've realized. No arguments -- it's just not good for me personally, and that's that.  I tried the Carl Tatz e-chair and didn't like it, so now I'm looking at chairs like the HAG Capisco which is aimed at keeping you moving a bit and not leaning back (it's a moving saddle-like chair). I have a standing desk situation with my studio, and try to split time evenly between the two.

If you're using a chair that's not a standard office chair style (i.e. it's _not_ an Aeron and countless others of the same kind), what are you using and how do you like it long-term?


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 3, 2021)

I have a standing desk and a tall shop stool with a back. It actually raises and lowers so I can sit comfortably at standing height if I need to. The back hits at lower back height. Just enough support when I need it but mostly it makes me use my muscles by sitting up properly without having a back to lean into.


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 3, 2021)

I don't think any chair can compensate for sitting too long too often. I use a Sayl and it is fine, but a few minutes every so often doing something like qigong just has to become part of the routine. I recommend Jeff Chand qigong videos on YouTube.


----------



## bill5 (Feb 3, 2021)

Not sure how this qualifies as "gear" but 








Task Chair Black - Room Essentials™


Read reviews and buy Task Chair Black - Room Essentials™ at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




www.target.com





I plan to upgrade eventually


----------



## chillbot (Feb 3, 2021)

This is a great question to see asked because same as you, the Aeron is terrible for me. This is kind of a tangent-rant, sorry, but the Aeron culture is some sort of a cult, people obsess over them... I think half of the Aeronators will never consider spending more than the price of an Aeron on a chair so they think it's the greatest thing they've ever tried and the other half are clueless but just associate them with "pro" studios, like it somehow elevates their status to have one.

OK for a mid-level chair the Aeron is a decent chair. We have two in the studio. Clients love to see them, it's what they are used to. (That status again.) But as you said, it's just not for me.

My solution ended up being a $2,000 chair from Relax the Back, custom fit to my specs. It's a lot but my back issues were severe. And I've had it now 15+ years. Even then I've rotated through an assortment of padded pillows over the years for my lower back to supplement it. It's basically this one but with the head support and the arm rests removed in lieu of ergorests that attach to the desk:









Mid Back Executive Office Chair by Lifeform


By adapting to every task and position, the Ultimate Executive Mid-Back Chair by Lifeform will support you through your daily activities in comfort and style.




relaxtheback.com





I don't see all the customizing options on the site that I had when I bought it 15+ years ago. I went in-person to the store and they did a bunch of measurements and whatnot.

If you're looking to spend money on a long-term chair that will last it might be a good solution. If not, hope you find something that works!


----------



## colony nofi (Feb 3, 2021)

I love VI Control. $25-$2000 solutions 

I'm watching this closely. I've been through a fair few chairs, and I'm still not sorted.

But nothing terribly unique I'm afraid.

I'd love to try one of these... but its at the expensive end of the equation...








Gesture


The first chair designed to support the body when interacting with modern technology, Gesture is a unique chair that is perfect for any office space.




www.steelcase.com


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 3, 2021)

colony nofi said:


> I love VI Control. $25-$2000 solutions
> 
> I'm watching this closely. I've been through a fair few chairs, and I'm still not sorted.
> 
> ...


Sitting is sitting. No chair changes that. Standing is little better. Healthwise you have to move more often than most sit down work demands. 
Lower back pain? Generally, from something giving rise to back spasms, this has often been seen as permanent damage that one can compensate for but never really cure. Recent research shows this is often not the case and something like dantian breathing or modern variants, can give.dramatic improvement. A few.minutes here and there can be enough. 
No chair or posture provides that. You have to move.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 3, 2021)

Herman Miller Cosm high back in white/mineral
(it replaced my $79 Amazon chair)

Best chair I've ever had







Cosm Chair, High Back – Herman Miller


Shop Cosm Chair, High Back and see our wide selection of Performance Seating at Herman Miller. In stock, exclusive, and ready to ship – authentic modern furniture from iconic designers.




store.hermanmiller.com


----------



## Headlands (Feb 3, 2021)

Great responses so far, thanks. I actually have a standing desk for my studio, which is great. It's just that when I'm sitting, the Aeron simply isn't so good. There are many options now, and a lot of them are $$$. I'll check out some of the ones mentioned here. I've heard many great things about the HAG Capisco.


----------



## rgames (Feb 3, 2021)

Yeah don't sit/stand in one spot for so long. Then the chair doesn't matter.

Mine was about $80 five or six years ago. Still works great - I've never failed when attempting to sit on it. 100% success rate.

rgames


----------



## chillbot (Feb 3, 2021)

pondinthestream said:


> Sitting is sitting. No chair changes that.


I agree with you 50%. Sitting is sitting, yes. It's much better to get up and move around, 100%. But if you have to sit, the right chair does change that, 100%. Split the difference. I've spent too long studying ergonomics because of fucking myself with bad chairs.


----------



## Nova (Feb 3, 2021)

I bought a used Aeron about 3 months ago and hated it. I think it contributed to a pinched nerve in my neck from leaning back too much and the hard upper area digging in. I found a Tempur-pedic chair at Staples and love it. It's fabric instead of the bonded leather crap you find in most office chairs and I find it quite comfortable.


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 3, 2021)

chillbot said:


> I agree with you 50%. Sitting is sitting, yes. It's much better to get up and move around, 100%. But if you have to sit, the right chair does change that, 100%. Split the difference. I've spent too long studying ergonomics because of fucking myself with bad chairs.


For sure, I have a Sayl chair which is a big improvement on what i had before. But ...... the chair is not enough


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Feb 4, 2021)

Do the 90's kneeling chairs still exist?


----------



## Patrick Aylett (Feb 4, 2021)

I had a kneeling chair but found it very bad for my knees after a while. After searching ebay I ended up with a refurbished Herman Miller Mirra 2 for around £300. This was three years ago, now no back problems or knee problems. Very happy with it.


----------



## Virtuoso (Feb 4, 2021)

I got an Aeron for Christmas but I'm returning it. My desk is on the high side as it has to accommodate an 88 note keyboard on a sliding shelf. This means using the Aeron at its highest position, which then means the hard bar at the front of the seat cuts off the circulation to your mid-thighs!

I've gone back to my previous chair - a Knoll Generation, which I've been pretty happy with for about 8 years. You can order these with extra seat padding and they're great for people who twist and turn endlessly.














Knoll


Understanding that sitting still and looking forward is just one of the ways to sit, we introduced Generation by Knoll®, the ergonomic chair that moves with you.



www.knoll.com


----------



## SupremeFist (Feb 4, 2021)

Ikea Stefan here.


----------



## IFM (Feb 4, 2021)

I've got one of the Stealth Chairs (Pro) but with the Executive back (bought the extra back after I already had the chair). So far it's pretty nice.








Stealth Audio Video Seating


Stealth Seating is the premiere choice in audio video seating due to the comfort. Sitting for hours in a chair can be strenuous on your back. Stealth is engineered to keep you energized, comfortable and the best ergonomically sitting style. Designed by people who know ergonomics and long sitting...




stealthchair.com


----------



## LudovicVDP (Feb 4, 2021)

Having a good chair is one thing...
Sitting on it like I'm sitting on mine is not good... no matter how much the chair costs.

That's me.






Wait... That's also me...


----------



## brek (Feb 4, 2021)

I have the Steelcase Gesture. It's fine, I wouldn't necessarily say better or worse than the Aeron. The armrests were the big selling point for me. 

I also have a sit-stand desk and two cheap chairs from Amazon. 

So the thing is, those cheap chairs used to be the worst thing ever to sit on (definitely not meant for 18 hour work days even when mixing in some standing), but now aren't so bad when part of a rotation with a nicer chair. That awkward stiffness can be a refreshing change.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 4, 2021)

I gave away two aerons I had and never got along with. The hard webbing was pinching a nerve around my hamstring 

I’ve been using an older Herman Miller chair that I’ve had for decades and is not very complicated it doesn’t have actual lumbar support but interestingly I am kind of forced to hold my posture without a lumbar to lean back against. It’s still not perfect but the build quality is outstanding I’ve sat in it for literally thousands of days.

One thing I like is that I can click back and forth between fixed upright or leaning back and when it leans back the seat also tilts back which I feel is crucial. If I sit upright too long the back and core will get tired and slump. Better to recline then to slump. But they key is moving around and changing it up. I also try to stand up and walk around often.

That being said I feel like I can drive in my car for hours without getting any back pain. My car seat would be the perfect desk chair. Who makes that? Lumbar support is just right in that thing. 

Standing up all the time doesn’t work for me either, the key is mixing it up


----------



## SupremeFist (Feb 4, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> interestingly I am kind of forced to hold my posture without a lumbar to lean back against.


Bingo!


----------



## MartinH. (Feb 4, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I have a standing desk and a tall shop stool with a back. It actually raises and lowers so I can sit comfortably at standing height if I need to. The back hits at lower back height. Just enough support when I need it but mostly it makes me use my muscles by sitting up properly without having a back to lean into.


I used to have a standing desk with an ikea Franklin bar stool with backrest. Worked pretty well for a while.



chillbot said:


> ergorests that attach to the desk


Can you tell us a little more about this? I googled for pictures and it's an interesting concept, but I wonder if the arm would get in the way. Can you mound these to the right of your mousepad or do they have to be centered before it? What specific aspect of it is helping you?



rgames said:


> I've never failed when attempting to sit on it. 100% success rate.


Lucky you! Mine's more like 99.98% ... x]




ReleaseCandidate said:


> Do the 90's kneeling chairs still exist?


Yes! I had one for a while. I thought it's not bad actually, but a bit tiring for nonstop use and I don't have the space to keep switching chairs often. Also I needed to add more cushioning for the knees. Overall I think I prefer it over the big sitting balls or any regular stool without backrest. I can't remember though how well my knees took to it. I have knee pain on and off no matter what chair I sit on, so it's hard to say for sure what's causing it. It's definitely something to be aware of though - sitting in a new way, can introduce issues in a new way.




Headlands said:


> I've heard many great things about the HAG Capisco.


I was very close to buying one, but couldn't bring myself to fork over that much money without doing a proper test period on it for a couple of weeks. I wish I could just rent one for a month for a reasonable price. But even just finding a store where I can try it has been a problem so far. 
If you buy one, let us know how you like it! 
A friend of mine got one as a gift after having a herniated disc and he has happily used it for many years, but I don't think he's super picky about chairs. From what I can tell by the look of his chair, they don't last as long as Aerons. 

My girlfriend bought an "oyo chair" a couple years ago, more or less on a whim. We went to the store just to check out standing desks for me, and she just tried chairs out of boredom and really liked it at first. But it has proven to be a poor choice because neither of us can sit well on it. I should mention that neither of us are good at sitting "normally" on chairs because we don't like the regular feet on the floor posture, and the oyo is terrible for that (as is the Aeron from what I saw in a review). And in the intended way to sit on it I find it instantly uncomfortable too.

Conceptually the Capisco shares some design aspects, which makes me sceptical about giving that one a try now. If your hips are rather narrow, the "saddle" might be uncomfortably wide. Maybe you can get measurements from the manufacturer and do a "mockup" by stacking towels on a stool or something like that, if you can't try the real thing at a store. There's a cheaper, harder, and somewhat narrower version iirc, Capisco Puls is what it's called I believe.


My conclusion for chairs was that I should learn building my own. I don't think the perfect chair for me exists yet. I can tell from video reviews that I wouldn't like the Aeron either.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 4, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Can you tell us a little more about this? I googled for pictures and it's an interesting concept, but I wonder if the arm would get in the way. Can you mound these to the right of your mousepad or do they have to be centered before it? What specific aspect of it is helping you?


If you search this very forum for "ergorest" about 15 results come up and 90% of them is me pushing them over the last 10 years. There are probably pics in there somewhere. Yes they are very good and no your arm doesn't get in the way. Just have to take the armrests off your chair if your chair has them.


----------



## MartinH. (Feb 4, 2021)

chillbot said:


> If you search this very forum for "ergorest" about 15 results come up and 90% of them is me pushing them over the last 10 years. There are probably pics in there somewhere. Yes they are very good and no your arm doesn't get in the way. Just have to take the armrests off your chair if your chair has them.


Thanks a lot! I just finished reading all those posts and it's an interesting concept. I think they solve a problem I don't have, but I've sent a link to a friend with wrist pain, so that he can take a look at it. I doubt it'll actually help him, since we both aren't composers, so our repetitive work movements are different than yours. But it's worth a shot still. For your setup I can totally see how they could be a gamechanger for supporting you while playing parts in with your keyboard. 
I saw the vertical mouse you like too, do you still use the Anker? My friend already has one, but mostly uses a different mouse (not because it's more ergonomic than the Anker but because it's less awkward for him to use and his pain issues have gotten better). 

I don't think I've ever had carpal tunnel, but I've had a similar thing with the nerve close to the elbow from using armrests on my chair. I think the ergorest could potentially even trigger similar problems for me. But it's always good to have these less conventional ergo solutions on the radar. Maybe in a couple years I'll need something like that, who knows.



A thing I recently learned to appreciate, is how much of a difference it makes to have your chair at the right height for your knees. Sadly we usually have to adjust the chair to the table and then the legs have to deal with whatever height the chair is at. I have a height adjustable desk, but it doesn't go low enough. 
I started putting a balance board under my desk to put my feet on, so it's similar to having the chair lower relative to the floor. Much more comfortable for me! I wouldn't want to miss it anymore, so I recommend experimenting with things like that.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 4, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> I saw the vertical mouse you like too, do you still use the Anker?


I have the anker mouse as backup for when I forget to plug in my other mouse. I use this one now:



It's overall just lighter and smoother. But I have to remember to plug it in to charge it every other day or so, I hate that.


----------



## Virtuoso (Feb 4, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Do the 90's kneeling chairs still exist?


Yes, but it's a bitch rigging up a rear mounted sustain pedal.


----------



## Headlands (Feb 4, 2021)

IFM said:


> I've got one of the Stealth Chairs (Pro) but with the Executive back (bought the extra back after I already had the chair). So far it's pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Stealth Chair is the same as the Tatz eChair, which I tried but wasn't comfortable for me -- I gave it a full two weeks. Ended up hurting my rear and my upper back. It's a fantastic chair, just doesn't work for my particular body.


----------



## Evans (Feb 9, 2021)

Sayl fan here. I'm in it at least six hours each day.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm a big dude, 300lbs+ and for over 10 years I've used the Office Star 2400E at home and at work. It's rated at 250lbs, but that's just the gas cylinder, the rest of the chair is built like a tank and the only chair that doesn't hurt my back. If you were to get it, don't use the stock cylinder, put https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KLYJHYQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (this one) in instead for an extra 18 bucks (says Currently Unavailable at the moment but that happens a lot for some reason on Amazon, it comes back in stock). Even if you aren't a Clyde like me, the chair has a big seat deck and is comfortable and supportive if you don't have a Herman Miller budget, lol.

Recently I put these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08DH335PL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (Rollerblade wheels) on the chair, and surprisingly it doesn't make the chair roll more, just the opposite. When the wheel is perpendicular, it DOESN'T move unless you wiggle to turn it. I like that, keeps the chair in place when I need that. Of course, that might just be my weight, lol.


----------



## Alchemedia (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Feb 9, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> I prefer it over the big sitting balls


Brought this to mind  







Anyway, here's the 'chair' I've been using for the last three years. I also have a standing-desk, which I generally use for non-music stuff..although I might set up a little iPad rig on it:


----------



## HeliaVox (Feb 10, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> I'm a big dude, 300lbs+ and for over 10 years I've used the Office Star 2400E at home and at work. It's rated at 250lbs, but that's just the gas cylinder, the rest of the chair is built like a tank and the only chair that doesn't hurt my back. If you were to get it, don't use the stock cylinder, put https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KLYJHYQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (this one) in instead for an extra 18 bucks (says Currently Unavailable at the moment but that happens a lot for some reason on Amazon, it comes back in stock). Even if you aren't a Clyde like me, the chair has a big seat deck and is comfortable and supportive if you don't have a Herman Miller budget, lol.
> 
> Recently I put these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08DH335PL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (Rollerblade wheels) on the chair, and surprisingly it doesn't make the chair roll more, just the opposite. When the wheel is perpendicular, it DOESN'T move unless you wiggle to turn it. I like that, keeps the chair in place when I need that. Of course, that might just be my weight, lol.


Thank you for this, I'm a bigger person too, and this information is priceless.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 20, 2021)

HeliaVox said:


> Thank you for this, I'm a bigger person too, and this information is priceless.


Guys, I'm also looking for a good chair for myself. OK, I'm NOT that heavy! even with the _poundemic _

But I have a friend who's a big guy (150+kg?) and I asked him. He has a chair by a company like HON Basys or Basyx that he loves. He works at the computer like us all day long for his job. He says avoid bonded-leather (?) seats, they don't breathe. But these HON chairs are built like tanks.


----------



## rnb_2 (Feb 20, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> I used to have a standing desk with an ikea Franklin bar stool with backrest. Worked pretty well for a while.


I have an older ikea desk that can be assembled at several different heights, so I turned it into a standing desk several years ago and never looked back. I've gone through a few different chairs for when I want to sit, but the ikea Franklin bar stool w/backrest (higher version) has been the best, and has lasted a few years for a grand sum of $34.99. I have the shorter version at my second, lower desk.


----------



## muk (Feb 21, 2021)

Always thought these swivel-chairs have an interesting concept:





__





Neos task chair /180 range swivel chair /conference chair


range 180 range / desk chair excels in its attractively understated design and inviting comfort. The 180 range office chairs also responds to the international demands made for intuitive adjustment options. Design by wiege. Wilkhahn 180 range




www.wilkhahn.com









__





Ergonomic task chair IN with ESP - Office chair for homeoffice


Wilkhahn IN task chair - Office chair with a groundbreaking technology called Trimension for homeoffice, work from home and working palces. Contract furniture with perfectly synchronised 3D dynamics combined with exceptional design.




www.wilkhahn.com





They allow sideways movement, so your back is not fixed in one position for long times. The models linked to above also allow for swift change between seating and standing position in case you have a standing desk.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Feb 21, 2021)

A Steelcase something or other. Picked it up used for $99 from a startup downtown Seattle that went under and was selling everything. This was a couple years ago.


----------



## HeliaVox (Feb 21, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Guys, I'm also looking for a good chair for myself. OK, I'm NOT that heavy! even with the _poundemic _
> 
> But I have a friend who's a big guy (150+kg?) and I asked him. He has a chair by a company like HON Basys or Basyx that he loves. He works at the computer like us all day long for his job. He says avoid bonded-leather (?) seats, they don't breathe. But these HON chairs are built like tanks.


I went to the HON Basyx website, and I like the chairs. Can you possibly ask your friend what specific chair he uses? I'd appreciate it so very much. Thanks!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 21, 2021)

HeliaVox said:


> I went to the HON Basyx website, and I like the chairs. Can you possibly ask your friend what specific chair he uses? I'd appreciate it so very much. Thanks!


Hi! I was exactly skyping with him when you posted! I asked him to check. He said that under it says *HON Basyx VL685SB11 VL685.* He admitted to me that he bought it because then he was 400+ pounds! He's a tall man but he lost weight since  The chair is black, very wide and very sturdy. The bonded-leather still looks very good after 5+ years. He changed the wheels for better ones immediately. He doesn't remember the price; it was not cheap but not Hermann Miller-levels. Hope this is helpful


----------



## HeliaVox (Feb 22, 2021)

Thank you so very much!


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 5, 2021)

I bought the https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZC69OY (HON V705), and it was truly built like a tank in every aspect, held my weight easily. The problem was, its shape just killed my sacrum. I can't explain why, it was like my backside went too far back or something. I tried to make it work for months but it just killed me. I went back to the OfficeStar 2400E that I listed above and couldn't be happier. Just order the $18 gas cartridge I listed and this chair that's technically rated at 250 lbs easily becomes a 400 lb chair.


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 5, 2021)

I am in need of a new studio chair and been looking around for the past month to find a good fit.

At the moment I am considering two options:

- Vitra ID Mesh
- SitagTeam lowback

Both chairs are highly ergonomic with many wonderful functions that my back will love 

Many blessings,

Max


----------



## chrisr (Mar 5, 2021)

I have a Corrigo-Designs chair (uk). Got it mostly because it seemed to be a back-saving solution that was a bit cheaper than an Aeron - still not a cheap chair - but I couldn't justify the cost of an Aeron to myself. Had it for about 3 years so far I think - and no complaints.


----------



## B4time (Mar 7, 2021)

Just curious. Does anyone use a bench? I use a cheap Staples mesh swivel chair on wheels in order to move between my KK S61 to my left and (new) SL 88 Grand (til recently there was a PC3X in that position). But to my right is a Yamaha G2 and I never play that on a swivel, always a bench. Body mechanics just feel right to me when I lean into the keyboard without my seat spinning underneath me. The chair is actually a relatively new addition and works ok since I am often reaching for a mouse or controller while using the daw. But for pure playing, I don't think you can beat a bench.


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 1, 2021)

I find sitting normally on a chair intensely uncomfortable. I tend to instead kneel/crouch/slouch on chairs in weird ways. To try and fix this I recently ordered one of these: 







I thought it was worth a shot, but I hate it. I get pains from it in places that never hurt before. 
Does anyone use something similar with success? Or better yet, did someone custom build a fitting cushion for themselves?





B4time said:


> Just curious. Does anyone use a bench? I use a cheap Staples mesh swivel chair on wheels in order to move between my KK S61 to my left and (new) SL 88 Grand (til recently there was a PC3X in that position). But to my right is a Yamaha G2 and I never play that on a swivel, always a bench. Body mechanics just feel right to me when I lean into the keyboard without my seat spinning underneath me. The chair is actually a relatively new addition and works ok since I am often reaching for a mouse or controller while using the daw. But for pure playing, I don't think you can beat a bench.



A bench... interesting idea. I never thought about it. But my parents used to have an old couch in their kitchen next to the table. The height would have been too low for PC work and it was a bit cumbersome sitting down and getting up because you couldn't move the couch. You might need to think about a solution where you move the table closer to you instead. If you can figure that out, I could see a bench with backrest work though. If you try it, I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## B4time (Oct 1, 2021)

Was talking about a piano bench.


----------

